# Air Bags



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Any one have air bags on there TV? Should I think about adding them to my Tahoe, After I hook up my TT it drops alot, i have eq hitch but I think it could use a little help. I have a 26rls with a 770 hitch weight. What do you think?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

dliles6254 said:


> Any one have air bags on there TV? Should I think about adding them to my Tahoe, After I hook up my TT it drops alot, i have eq hitch but I think it could use a little help. I have a 26rls with a 770 hitch weight. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it squats evenly, I would not bother......

If you have too much on the rear....Adjust the deflection of the hitch head and transfer more weight to the front.

So to answer your question, I would not add the bags to the Tahoe. Are you sure of the tongue weight?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

If you can add springs --I have these

they work great --


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm gonna agree with Tim, if you've got even squat front to back with your weight distribution hooked up, don't add springs. Does your tahoe have full autoride? The autoride adjusts for the load and stiffens the ride a bit. Makes setting up the weight distribution a bit tricky but it's a nice feature.

Mike


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

No I do not have autoride on the tahoe. The Tahoe don't have leaf springs neither. After getting every thing hooked up at pick up. The back of the tahoe was down a lot and the TT was low at the front about 3/4 inch lower than the back. That was the best they could get it. The drive home was not bad, I would just like to fine tune it if I can.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe trying going to the next link on your wd bars?

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My son had put air bags on his Tahoe to help with his car trailer. They help a little but not as much as hoped. New LT tires made a major difference in handling and towing. Also the bags always need to have some air in them even when not towing. The truck rode extremely hard ( like crap), then as the rear suspension hardly moved.
Just my experience

John


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

dliles6254 said:


> The back of the tahoe was down a lot and the TT was low at the front about 3/4 inch lower than the back. That was the best they could get it. The drive home was not bad, I would just like to fine tune it if I can.
> [snapback]125124[/snapback]​


Did your dealer set it up? Sounds like they did not take the time to get it right. When you have the W/D bars adjusted correctly, the back of the Tahoe should be level with the front.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I added air bags to the back of my diesel, primarily because I put 2" spacers on the front for the 'pimp my ride' wheels and tires I bought.

The air bags are awesome!!! I did not get the on board compressor, just didn't feel that it was necessary. It evened out the load beautifully and if I want I can take the rear up almost 3-3.3 inches.

Mine are Firestone, cost, installed was about $325. Money well spent when you consider my other option was going 'total *******' with a 4 inch lift!!









See ya

Jason


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> I added air bags to the back of my diesel, primarily because I put 2" spacers on the front for the 'pimp my ride' wheels and tires I bought.
> 
> The air bags are awesome!!! I did not get the on board compressor, just didn't feel that it was necessary. It evened out the load beautifully and if I want I can take the rear up almost 3-3.3 inches.
> 
> ...


Shoulda went with the lift and 44x14.50 Super Swampers...........









There is nothing ******* about that........Oh, did anyone see my rain gutter????









Tim


----------

